# Roberts Attempt to Gain Weight and Strength.



## RasPlasch (Mar 11, 2008)

I am 15 years old. I weighed myself today and I was 143lbs. I am hoping to weigh over 150lbs. But I haven't been able to get over 143lbs. I wanted to make a journal to help keep track of what I have been doing and hopefully get some advice along the way. My routine is set up as a chest and tricep day and the other shoulders and back. I sadly can't get a ride to the gym enough to be able to work the legs. But I joined a lifting class in school so I will lift my legs there. One of my big goals is to get my max bench into the higher 200's. Its currently at 205lbs.

Tuesday March 11

Shoulder, back and Biceps

Sitting Shoulder Press

95 8x
115 6x
125 5x
135 5x

Close Grip Low Row

110 6x
120 6x
130 5x

MTS High Row

90 5x
100 5x
105 5x

T-bar Row

95 5x
105 5x
110 5x

Lat Pull

145 5x
155 5x
165 5x

Shoulder Shrugs with Barbell with 1 second hold.

160 5x
170 5x 
175 5x

Then I ended with Hammer Curls

35 5x
40 5x

I am wondering is this workout has too much rowing? I felt pretty fatigued after the workout.


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

imo, unless you feel like you are using the same muscles for 2 exercises, then i would eliminate one of them, but they should all seem to hit your back in a different manner. just keep to good form,its not all about how much weight you can move. you dont want to start off life with a bad back.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 12, 2008)

Haha well I do keep good form. But sorry to say that I already have a bad back. I fractured a vertabrae in my spine over a year ago.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 12, 2008)

I am kind of confused as to how to set up my benchpress routine. Normally I do it like...

Warmup at 135lbs 8x

180 5x
185 5x
190 1-5x

Is there anything wrong with doing my strength traning routine like this? Or should I do it a different way?


----------



## the other half (Mar 13, 2008)

we do pyramiding  most of the time also, each person is a little different.
you can also try to go with just one weight for a certian number of sets and reps and then advance from there when you can complete all sets and reps.
your rep range will depend on what your goal is, lower reps to build more mass. higher reps for toning and endurance. but your gains are also going to depend on your diet, sleep, and genetics. you can read the stickies in both the training, and nutrition sections and get alot of great knowledge from them.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

what's up rob?  welcome to the journals.  we run a tight ship here so prepare yourself 

theotherhalf is correct - weight gains will depends a lot on other things (not just how and how much you lift).  diet is incredibly important, sleep too.  i am also working on gaining some weight.  right now i'm 135 and i'd like to get up to 145-150.  in order to do this i'm eating everyday at a caloric surplus (you'll have to read the stickies to figure out how many calories YOU should be eating everyday.  but my maintenance level is 2500 calories a day.  i shoot for eating high 2000s to about 3200 calories a day.  
the extra calories my body doesn't need every day go to feeding my muscles that i train hard in the mornings.

my approach to lifting weights in the past was high reps and low weight.  now that i'm going for more mass and strength (instead of muscular endurance) i've upped the weight and dropped the number of weights.

usually.. say squats for example will look something like this (pretty much like you're doing it now)
140 x 10
150 x 10
160 x 10
170 x 10

the next time i try to hit this exercise i'll look back and see how much i did last time and try to increase the weight/reps in there some how.  like instead of starting out at 140 i'd go straight to 150, then 150 again, 160 and 170.  

after a while you'll be able to really tell just how much your muscles are really capable of.  i'm a skinny guy, but i've surprised myself how quickly i've been able to add the weight.

hang in there and keep us posted on how things are going for you!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. 

Awhile ago I started trying to bulk up. I increased the amout of food I ate and gained 10lbs right away. Im still trying to eat more but I am having trouble. I'm also a really skinny guy to nadirmg and I've always been skinny scrawny kid and it is hard for me to stuff myself with food all the time!

I've also seen people set up there routines like...

135 8x warmup
175 5x
185 5x 
195 3x
205 3x
210 1x
215 1x
Then they start lowering the weight back down again. What about doing that?


----------



## the other half (Mar 13, 2008)

that is more for the powerlifters, they are continually trying to reach new 1 rep max, there fore they dont want to use all theirs  strenght doing sets of 6,8,or 10. 
you could use that for gaining strength, but i dont see where you are going to put alot of mass on doing this. imo. but then agian i have never done that type of a program, so i dont know exactly what  form of gains come from that.  

there are a couple of very knowledgable people on here that can give you some more indepth answers. gazhole,premier,stewart, to name a few.

good luck and keep asking questions, you might get alot of different answers,so you will just have to sort through them and see what works best for you.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

the other half said:


> keep asking questions, you might get alot of different answers,so you will just have to sort through them and see what works best for you.



agreed.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 14, 2008)

Strength Training Chest Day.


Stretched then warmed up with pushups.

Benchpress

135 8x
180 4x
185 3x
190 2x (damnit)
185 4x

Today was an average benchday. I would've liked it to have been better but maybe next time. During the set of 190 I couldn't get the 3rd rep up so some guy had to run over and help me. That was a little embarassing haha. 

Incline Bench

120 5x
130 4x 
135 4x

Cable Crossovers

100 8x
120 6x
120 5x

DB Tricep Extensions

85 6x
90 5x

Then I finished with Lateral Raises

12.5 15x
15 10x

Overall solid workout for me. I have benched 200 3x before so I was disappointed with my performance today. Incline I was very proud of myself, I have never repped 135 before. Also improved on cable crossovers. Tricep Extensions also improved.

I weighed 142.8 lbs today.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 17, 2008)

Standing Military Press with BB

95 8x
110 6x
115 5x
115 5x

Close Grip Low Row

120 6x
130 5x 
120 5x

At 130lbs I couldn't keep very good form so I moved back down to 120lbs.

T-bar Row

100 6x
110 5x
115 5x

Shrugs

175 5x
185 5x

Hammer Curls

40 5x
35 6-9x (lost track of counting reps)

I was happy with all my lifts except low row. I seemed to get almost worse at it.  Maybe next time I will perform better. I thought I finished my workout, so I got undressed and everything im the lockerroom than realized I forgot to do lat pulls... I was very happy with my weigh in today though. 144.8lbs. Nice!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey guys. I had an excellent workout today!

Benchpress
135 8x
180 5x easy
185 4x easy
190 3x 
200 3x 

Incline Bench

120 5x
135 5x
140 5x

Cable Crossovers

100 8x
110 6x
120 8x

DB Tricep Extensions

90 5x
90 5x

This workout seemed excellent and it was just what I needed seeing as my workouts haven't been all that great. I learned something today while I was benching. Lately, especially with the heavy weights, I have been bringing the bar down either too high above my pecs or to low. Today I really focused on dropping the bar in the middle of my chest and the weight I could push soared! 200 felt easy! I think next week I'm going to try a different tricep isolation exercise. Anyone have any suggestions?

Weight today: 143.2


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

good numbers, man!

you've got a really strong chest w/o.  how long have you been benching?  i need to start upping the weight and dropping the reps on mine or i'll be stuck in low/middle 100's forever.

keep at it!  

oh, and you might want to ask stewart20 about triceps exercises.  he's the tri guru here.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

well from your pic, you have a good base to start from. i dont know if its easy trying to put mass on being low bf, or being higher bf, and then trying to lose it to show your mass. that is what i have to do.

but you have alot of time and natural test. to make some good gains, so just be patient and enjoy.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 20, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> good numbers, man!
> 
> you've got a really strong chest w/o.  how long have you been benching?  i need to start upping the weight and dropping the reps on mine or i'll be stuck in low/middle 100's forever.
> 
> ...




Thanks alot! That means alot because having a strong chest is my priority. I have been benching for a little over a year I believe. I tried it once and fell in love with it. When I started benching I was repping 70lbs. So I have made some improvement. Yeah try lowering the weights, you will enjoy it and you will feel strong .

Alright I will ask him! Thanks

Thanks the other half! I don't know either. But it has been a tough challenge for me. You are right, I started early so I do have loads and loads of time. This one time at the state fair I got my body fat measured. They said I have like...2.6% hahaha. I know that can't be right but it still shows I have really low body fat.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 22, 2008)

Finally got a chance to go to the gym today. The past couple days we have gotten about 10 inches of snow so I haven't been able to go anywhere.

Standing Military Press

95 8x
110 5x
115 5x
120 5x

Last set every rep was a challenge. My shoulders felt really fatigued after this exercise for some reason.

Close grip low row

120 5x
130 5x
130 5x 

I felt strong doing the low row today so I was happy.

T-bar Row

110 5x
115 5x
120 5x

Lat Pull

155 5x  felt easy
165 5x
170 5x

Pullups with overhand grip

BWx10
BWx4

I was just too tired to pull any more.

Shrugs

165 5x
170 5x
175 5x

Lowered the weight a tad for shrugs. I wanted to concentrate on my form today.

Hammer Curls

35 8x
40 5x

Not much for me to say about todays workout. Felt really strong today. I finally was proud of my shrugs. Whenever I would lift the bar for shrugs it would hit my penis and threw me off a little. I tucked it up in the spandex of my boxers and that solved the problem .


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 22, 2008)

rofl, yea, hitting your junk would be distracting.
do you always do that much on the lat pull-downs?  nice bro  

and how do you shrug that much?  load it up on the bar for the smith press and shrug the bar in front of you?  i'm about to run out of heavier dumbbells and need to find something heavier soon!
btw, where do you live?  10 inches of snow??  ack!

are you up for the 2008 fitness challenge?  check out the sticky at the top of the journals page.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 23, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> rofl, yea, hitting your junk would be distracting.
> do you always do that much on the lat pull-downs?  nice bro
> 
> and how do you shrug that much?  load it up on the bar for the smith press and shrug the bar in front of you?  i'm about to run out of heavier dumbbells and need to find something heavier soon!
> ...





LOL yeah it was very distracting. So I had to look around the gym to see if anyone was looking at me. Than I reach down in my pants and put it in the spandex hahaha. 
No I don't always do that much. 170 5 reps is the most i've ever done and that is because I wore my lifting gloves . Thanks though 

For shrugging I get the same bar that you squat freeweight with. Then I put the plates on and hold it with about a shoulder width overhand grip. Than just shrug it! I've never used a smith machine for shrugging. I never have used the dumbells for shrugs either, I never even thought about using them. You like to use them? 

I live in Minnesota. In the suburbs south of Minneapolis and St. Paul.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 24, 2008)

I got to lift with a friend today which made my workout pretty enjoyable. He made me laugh alot. I repped 200 then got off the bench he looked at me and said "How much is this?" I said ..."200...why?"  he responded with a...."Bastard...".  

Benchpress

135 8x
185 5x
200 3x
205 3x

When I got up 205 he had his hands under the bar. I don't know if he helped or not.

Incline Bench

135 5x
140 5x
145 4x

Crossovers

110 6x
120 5x
130 4x

Thanks to Stewart20 I decided to try close grip benchpress today.

135 6x
125 5x
120 6x

135lbs was alot harder than I thought it was gonna be haha wow.

Felt strong again today. Happy with my benching today also. Im going to change over to 8-12 reps pretty soon because I have been doing strength training for awhile.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 25, 2008)

whew.... man great numbers again.  it really helps having a w/o buddy, doesn't it.  you mentioned you've been benching for about a year right?  what weight did you start out at?

right now my max is your warm-up....
when you up the reps will you end up dropping the weight down?  or will you keep the weight and build your reps up to 8-12?


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 25, 2008)

It does and doesn't help. During strength training I love to have a friend with me because I have long resting periods AND I have a spotter! But when I have short resting periods it kinda blows cause I am talking instead of lifting.

Haha don't worry you will be repping 135 in no time . When I started benchpressing I could rep 70lbs about 8 times.

I have never thought about maybe keeping the weight the same. I usually drop the weights down to the 160's or low 170's.

In my weight training class our teacher told us that tomorrow we are having a benchpress competition . My pecks are sore! That is gonna be torture.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

way to go on the benching!!!!
consistant looking workouts all the the way around.

im sorry that you got so much snow. not.
we live in idaho, and we broke all our records for snow fall this year.
in a three day period i spent 14  hours shoveling the driveway, burms,and the roof of the house. fuck, who needs the gym.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 26, 2008)

In my lifting class today we had that benching competition like I said earlier. I actually wasn't too sore.
Each person had to benchpress 70% of there weight. Whoever got the most reps won. I won the competition by getting 32 reps. Next closest was 22 reps. I was happy because I showed up all the cocky jocks in my class. This competition was supposed to prove who was the strongest pound for pound. That was a good self esteem builder


----------



## the other half (Mar 26, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (Mar 26, 2008)

nice, bro!  nice!


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey ras!  You can press ur ass off man!  Don't forget the squats and d lifts, that's were the real size and power comes from!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks alot guys! It was a fun competition. Watch I bet the next competition will be involving the legs . Speaking of legs I squatted at the gym today. Was all going good than I finished a set and had a tight soreness in part of my hamstring. . So I decided to quit. I stretched for awhile too. 


Standing Military Press

95 8x
115 5x
120 5x
125 4x

I could've done 5 reps at 125 but I brought the weight down at a weird angle and I almost dropped the bar. 

Low Row

120 5x
130 5x
140 5x

Finally got 140 5x!

T Bar Row

115 5x
120 5x 
125 5x (barely got last rep)

Lat Pull

155 5x
165 5x
175 5x

175 was tough, also barely got the last rep.

Shrugs 

175 5x
180 5x
185 5x

Shrugs felt very good today!

Workout was excellent today except for hurting my hamstring. .  I think I'm going to workout my chest and tri's one more time using 1-6 rep range. Then Im moving up to 8-12.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 26, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Hey ras!  You can press ur ass off man!  Don't forget the squats and d lifts, that's were the real size and power comes from!



Thanks alot! Pressing is my favorite, haha.

I have deadlifted before. Its fun but I am worried about doing it. I fractured a vertabrae in my spine about a year and a half ago and I am still wondering whether I should do them or not. I love squatting but I had some problems with it today.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 28, 2008)

Chest and Tri's

Benchpress

135 8x
185 5x
190 4x
200 3x
205 1x 

Don't know why but I just couldn't push the weight up today. 


Incline Bench

125 5x
140 5x
145 5x

Cable Crossovers

110 8x
120 5x
130 4x

Close Grip Bench

125 10x
120 8x
120 8x

I squatted again today. Didn't hurt myself this time! 

Squats

135 8x
155 5x
175 5x

They felt good today, my legs felt like jelly afterwards.

Leg Extension

130 5x
145 5x
150 5x

Calf Raises on a Smith machine

135 10x
155 10x
175 10x

Next time I lift I am going to switch to 8-12 reps. In weight training class today in school we learned deadlifts and clean and jerks today. I had done deadlifts before but clean and jerks were new. And wow were they fun! After doing them my whole body felt tired.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 30, 2008)

Military Press

95 8x
100 8x
105 8x
110 7x

Close Grip Row

90 10x
100 8x
110 8x

T bar row

115 7x
110 8x
105 8x 

115 was too tough so I lowered the weights.

Lat Pull

145 8x
150 8x
150 8x

Pull ups

BW 8x
BW 8x

Shrugs

155 8x
160 8x
165 8x

Deadlifts

115 8x
120 8x
115 8x

Deadlifts were hard. Learned today that I'm not very good at them haha.

Leg Press

180 10x
180 8x
250 8x

Had never used this leg press machine before so I didn't know how much weight to put on at first.


----------



## the other half (Mar 31, 2008)

looks like you are making good progress on the workouts.
keep it up.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 31, 2008)

you'll be surprised with the deads.  just keeping doing them and concentrate on form.  before long the weight will go up!  
for me 110 used to be a major attempt.  now 110 is my warmup and i'm up to about 150.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 1, 2008)

> you'll be surprised with the deads. just keeping doing them and concentrate on form. before long the weight will go up!
> for me 110 used to be a major attempt. now 110 is my warmup and i'm up to about 150.



Alright I won't give up on them! 



> looks like you are making good progress on the workouts.
> keep it up.



Thanks!

Today was my first chest workout using the 8-12 reps. It was pretty tiring compared to 5 reps.


Benchpress

Warmup 135lbs 8x

160 8x
165 8x
170 8x

Incline Bench

115 8x
120 8x
125 7x

I don't know if I would've gotten the 8th rep. I didn't have a spotter so I decided not to go for it.

Cable Crossovers

90 10x 
100 8x
120 6x

Close Grip Bench

120 8x too easy
125 12x
125 8x

I squatted today without the smith machine and I used free weights. Using free weghts was A LOT more fun. 

Squats

115 8x warmup
135 8x
135 8x

I think I could've done more on the squats but I decided that because this was my first time really doing them that I would keep it at 135. I went down very close to parallel, I heard that stopping at 90 degrees was bad for your knees so I tried my hardest to go lower. 

Leg Extensions

145 8x
130 8x
130 8x

Fun workout today. I surprised myself with the benching and the squatting.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 2, 2008)

good job on upping the reps.  you're right, it is tiring isn't it!

squat form.. if i were you i'd focus on going ATG on your squats before you start building up to higher weight.  it is sooo much easier to fix your form now than it will be when you're squatting more weight because you won't want to come down on the weight in order to do tweaking.

haha, yeeeeeees.   free weight squats are more fun, aren't they


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 4, 2008)

Military Press

Warm up 85 8x
100 8x
110 8x
115 8x

Close Grip Low Row

100 8x
110 8x
120 8x

T Bar Row

105 8x
102.5 8x
100 8x

I once again overestimated my strength for this exercise so I had to lower the weight.

Lat Pull

145 8x
145 8x
140 8x

Shrugs

160 8x
165 8x
170 8x

Stiff Leg Deadlifts

Warm up 95 8x
115 8x
130 8x
135 8x

Smith Machine Heel Raises


155 8x
185 8x
205 8x

I felt totally out of energy after this workout. I also cleaned 135 for 3 sets of 6 today in weight training. That was pretty tough. I think cleans are the funniest exercises to watch noobz perform.


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

so you do weight training in school then go to the gym and do it agian.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> so you do weight training in school then go to the gym and do it agian.



Haha not really. I basically go into weightlifting class and bench maybe 1 set or so at 135lbs. Then clean a little. We only get 30 minutes to lift in the class if were lucky so I don't see how I could get much done.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 7, 2008)

CHEST and Triceps.


Bench

135 8x
165 8x
170 8x
175 5x

Incline Bench

120 8x
125 8x
130 8x

Crossovers

100 8x
110 8x
120 6x

Damnit, I can never get 8 reps in at 120lbs for the cable crossovers!

Close grip bench press

130 6x
125 8x
120 8x

Squats

135 8x
140 8x
145 8x

Smith Machine Heel Raises

165 10x
185 10x
205 10x

In weight training class I cleaned 180lbs twice. Fun stuff!


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

yo dude, lookin' pretty good in here.  i think i'm gonna start hitting my chest days the same you are (adding in some incline and close grip stuff.  do you find close grip hits the inside of your chest more or is it more the triceps?


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 8, 2008)

I feel the fatigue way more in my triceps when I do close grip bench. I don't really feel anything in my chest.

I used to bench then DB press but I decided to change to Inclince bench instead of DB Press and I thinks its a change for the better.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 9, 2008)

Shoulders, Back, Biceps.


Military Press

85 8x
105 8x
115 5x
110 6x

I tried a narrower grip today and brought the bar down farther. It greatly reduced the amount of weight I could move but it felt a lot better on my shoulders.

Low Row

110 8x
120 8x
130 8x
Low rows felt really strong today.

T Bar Rows

102.5 8x
105 8x
110 8x

I swapped out lat pulls for pullups. Is that a bad idea or a good idea?

Pull ups

BW 10x
BW 8x
BW 8x

Shrugs

165 8x
170 8x
175 8x 

I tore open one of my callaces doing these. That sucked.

Deadlifts

115 8x
125 8x
135 8x
140 8x
145 8x

Deadlifts felt awesome today!

Workout was pretty sweet today. My left hand got beat up though. Tore open a callace and after a set of deadlifts my finger was bleeding somehow. Fun workout though.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 9, 2008)

nice, dude. those deads are coming along 

yes, do switch to pullups!


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I took our advice and didn't quit with the deadlifts and they are for sure coming along.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 11, 2008)

Chest and Triceps

Flat Bench

135 8x
160 8x
165 8x
170 8x

Incline Bench

120 8x
125 8x
130 9x

Cable Crossovers

100 8x
110 8x
110 8x

Tricep Machine

50 8x
50 8x
60 8x

Squats

135 8x
145 8x
150 8x

Leg Press 

180 8x
230 8x
250 8x

Heel Raises

185 10x
205 10x
215 10x


I have been doing 8-12 rep range for 2 weeks now. When do you guys think I should change up the rep range again?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

rasp, nice work man.  maybe one of these days i'll catch up to your bench press : )

hmmm good question about changing the rep range.  i'd stick with it another week or two but that's just me.  what were you thinking about changing it to?


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 12, 2008)

By the looks of it, it seems you will catch up to me in no time. Haha.
I usually take a week off than go back to 5-6 reps. I never really do endurance work because I don't have any need for endurance.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

gotcha.  so the title of your journal is 'roberts attempt to gain weight and strength', right?  what are your goals for gaining weight?  are ya bulking right now?  what's your diet look like?


----------



## vader (Apr 12, 2008)

just read this whole thread and I haven't seen any Squats at all.do them on a regular basis and your benc will go up as well as the rest of your lifts.
Squats are here its at man,don't eave them out.
Plus the chicks like a guy with the squatters butt and legs


----------



## vader (Apr 12, 2008)

my bad I did see the squats on one workout


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah I haven't been talking about the "Gaining Weight" part of my title. I started at 130 or 135 pounds and I decided I wanted to gain more weight. I got up to around 141-144lbs. Once I got to the 140's I hit a roadblock. I haven't been able to gain any more. 

On school days my diet is usually a light breakfast (I'm never hungry in the morning) usually a big sandwich, milk and chips for lunch, I get home and have a bagel with PB or a sandwich with yogurt or cereal. Dinner I eat whatever my mom cooks which is usually a type of meat with veggies and bread. Than I have 1 more meal before bed which is usually a sandwich or cereal with milk.

After workout I have a scoop of Muscle Milk powder in milk. I also have a daily vitamin I take every morning.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 12, 2008)

vader said:


> just read this whole thread and I haven't seen any Squats at all.do them on a regular basis and your benc will go up as well as the rest of your lifts.
> Squats are here its at man,don't eave them out.
> Plus the chicks like a guy with the squatters butt and legs



I just started squats around a week ago . I was lazy before and didn't do them. I'm glad I started.


----------



## vader (Apr 12, 2008)

don't worry,your only 15 the size will come,just be patient


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 12, 2008)

Haha yeah I have alot of time


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 13, 2008)

Military Press

85 8x
100 8x
105 8x
105 5x

Tried the narrower grip and its alot harder haha.

Low Row

110 8x
120 8x
130 8x

T Bar Row

102.5 8x
105 8x
107.5 8x

Pullups 

BW 10x
BW +5lbs 8x
BW +10lbs 8x

Pullups were fun and tough. I had to take a 5 second break on the 7th rep of my last set than I got the 8th rep.

Shrugs

170 8x
175 8x
180 8x

Deadlifts 

135 8x
145 8x
155 8x


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 16, 2008)

Decided to start with strength training again.

Flat Bench

135 8x
185 3x
200 2x
205 2x
210 2x

WOW. This was the best I've ever benched. Awesome!

Incline Bench

135 5x
145 5x
155 5x

Crossovers

110 3x5

Tricep Extensions

60 6x
60 6x
50 6x

I saw a couple friends at the gym today and talked to them so I didn't have time for squats


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

nice!  on the crossovers.. are you doing 110 on each arm?  or is 110 the combined weight?


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 18, 2008)

110 combined. 110 on each arm would be crazy.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

lol, ok i was about to say...


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not that strong  haha


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 20, 2008)

Strength Training Shoulders and Back

Military Press

85 8x
105 5
110 5x
115 5x

Low Row

130 5x
140 5x
150 3x

Tbar Row

110 5x
115 5x
120 5x

Pullups

BW+10 5x
BW+25 5x
BW+25 7x

Shrugs

180 5x
185 5x
185 5x

DL's

135 8x
155 5x
165 5x
175 5x


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 21, 2008)

Benchpress

135 8x
185 3x
200 3x
210 1x
215 1x

Incline Bench

150 5x
155 5x
160 5x

Cable Crossovers

110 8x
110 6x
120 6x

Tricep Extensions

50 8x
60 8x
70 5x

Squats

135 8x
155 5x
165 6x

Lunges with DB in each hand

25 10 steps
30 10 steps
35 10 steps

Woah legs felt dead after the lunges. I felt strong benching. And was complimented by some kid saying that the weight I bench is amazing for my body weight.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 22, 2008)

how much do you weigh?  

yea, dude.  those DB lunges will liquefy your legs.  good job


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 22, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> how much do you weigh?
> 
> yea, dude.  those DB lunges will liquefy your legs.  good job




This morning on an empty stomach I weighed 144lbs. Usually by the end of the day I'm in the high 140's. 

Yeah they do haha. My butt is SORE today.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 23, 2008)

Standing Military Press

85 8x
105 5x
110 5x
115 5x


Low Row

120 5x
130 5x
140 5x 

Pendlay Rows... I didn't know what amount of weight I could do. Weight is pretty random.

95 6x
115 6x
135 6x

135 still felt easy.

Pullups w/ overhand grip.

BW+10 8x
BW+25 8x
BW+25 8x

Shrugs

175 6x
185 6x
195 6x

Worked my calves on a leg press machine

90 10x
180 10x
250 10x
270 10x

I didn't deadlift today because my ass is still sore from the squatting and lunges.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 23, 2008)

nice w/o rasp.  
pendlay rows - yea it always takes me at least 2 weeks to really figure out what kind of weight i can handle and then to get the form right.



vader said:


> Plus the chicks like a guy with the squatters butt and legs



since i've started squatting my ass has gotten bigger - yet no action.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 23, 2008)

> nice w/o rasp.
> pendlay rows - yea it always takes me at least 2 weeks to really figure out what kind of weight i can handle and then to get the form right



Yeah that is true. The form I had felt a little weird too. I'm going to have to work on this exercise. I just wanted to do something other than T-bar rows.




> since i've started squatting my ass has gotten bigger - yet no action.



Aww .  I guess were in the same boat.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

things are coming along pretty good in here. 

god, i wonder what i would look like at 145 lbs.?


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 23, 2008)

the other half said:


> things are coming along pretty good in here.
> 
> god, i wonder what i would look like at 145 lbs.?





Thank you very much. Yeah well.......I wonder what I would look at 155lbs or more.


----------



## the other half (Apr 23, 2008)

i will give you 15 of mine and we will call it even. you will be 160 and i will be 185.
i can go with that.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> i will give you 15 of mine and we will call it even. you will be 160 and i will be 185.
> i can go with that.



Ahh I wish that could happen, wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 29, 2008)

I haven't lifted for 7 days now. I can still feel pain in my left forearm when I push in on a certain spot......damnit.

I walked into weight training class and we had another competition today... and guess what the competition was.....Arm Wrestling. Hmmm I thought...this will be just great for my effed up forearms. The teacher teamed us up with people he though was equally as strong as us. I had to arm wrestle some ripped african amerian fellow who is a senior I believe. I didn't know how it was going to be fair. But there was no winner...it was a draw. And to my surprise I had no pain in my right forearm. But my left one still hurts.

All I did today was deadlifts.

20kg +45lb bar 5x
50kg +45lb bar 4x
70kg +45lb bar 3x

Lame. I'm so bored every night now that I can't go to the gym.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

dude, that sucks.  have you been icing it at all?  the deads are lookin' strong though!


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 30, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> dude, that sucks.  have you been icing it at all?  the deads are lookin' strong though!



Thank you. I was surprised with my deadlifts also.
I haven't been icing it. I thought since the injury wasn't muscular I didn't need to ice it. Should I anyways?


----------



## nadirmg (May 1, 2008)

hmmm.  that's something you should run by someone in the training or health forum.  

i've been icing my shoulder and that injury was more a ligament thing than a muscular thing, so may it might help you too?  don't take my word for it though.  ask your numbnut coach that had you do the armwrestling in the first place and see what he says?


----------



## RasPlasch (May 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hmmm.  that's something you should run by someone in the training or health forum.
> 
> i've been icing my shoulder and that injury was more a ligament thing than a muscular thing, so may it might help you too?  don't take my word for it though.  ask your numbnut coach that had you do the armwrestling in the first place and see what he says?




I started a thread in the training forum. People said it is most likely a tendon.  I got peer pressured into trying 225 bench today. I didn't get the throbbing pain that I usually get, and that was heavy weight. So maybe its getting better? Also did a set at 165 and 135 with no pain.  Haha the teacher will give me some bullshit answer like he does for everything.

I iced it last night and I will ice it again today.


----------



## nadirmg (May 2, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I started a thread in the training forum. People said it is most likely a tendon.  I got peer pressured into trying 225 bench today. I didn't get the throbbing pain that I usually get, and that was heavy weight. So maybe its getting better? Also did a set at 165 and 135 with no pain.  Haha the teacher will give me some bullshit answer like he does for everything.
> 
> I iced it last night and I will ice it again today.




  be careful dude.


----------



## RasPlasch (May 2, 2008)

I am trying. Im taking the weekend off too. Since last June I really haven't had a long break off from lifting. Maybe taking some time off will be good for me.


----------



## RasPlasch (May 21, 2008)

Hey people that read my journal!

I haven't updated this in awhile. My arm feels about 95% better now so thats good. I quit qith strength training because I don't wanna lift super heavy weight with my arm. Instead I'm doing 8-12 reps.

Shoulders, Back and Biceps

Military Press

95-8x
100 - 8x
105 - 8x

Close Grip Row

100 - 8x
110 - 8x
120 - 8x

T-Bar Rows

70 - 8x
80 - 8x
85 - 8x

Face Pulls

140 - 10x
150 - 10x
160 - 10x

Pull ups
BW 8x
+5 8x
+10 8x

Super Pullovers
120 - 8x (too heavy)
110 - 8x
100 - 8x

Shrugs
185 - 8x
190 - 8x
195 - 8x

Rear Delt Flies
17.5 8x
20 8x
20 8x

Fun workout! First time every doing the super pullovers and my lats were sore as hell the next day. I did this workout on sunday and they are still a little sore.


We've lately been having fitness testing in my weight training class at school.

My score on the pacer was 47......lol yeah I don't run long distance much.
For pushups we listened to a CD and it told us to go UP.....(hold).....down.....(hold). Doing slow pushups are hard but I got 44.
Sit and Reach I got 38.
For BW dips I got to 24 than quit cause I didn't feel like doing them anymore. I could've kept going for a few more though.


----------



## RasPlasch (May 22, 2008)

The workout above was done Sunday May 18.

This workout was done May 22.

Chest and Triceps

Bench
135 8x
155 8x
165 8x
175 7x

Incline DB Press

50 8x
55 8x
55 8x (barely)

Cable Press

100 8x
110 8x
110 8x

Tricep Extension

50 8x
60 8x

Tricep Rope Pulldown

70 8x
80 8x


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 27, 2008)

June 23

Benchpress

135 8x
185 3x
205 1x
215 1x
225 1x
230 0x

Incline

135 6x
145 5x
145 4x

Cables

120 6x
120 6x
130 6x

Close Grip Benchpress

125 6x
135 6x
145 5x



June 27

Hang Cleans

95 5x
115 5x
135 4x

Low Row Close Grip

120 4x
130 4x
140 4x

T-bar Row

90 6x
115 6x
125 6x

Pullups

BW 8x
+10 5x
+5 5x

Pullovers

120 8x
120 8x
130 8x

Workouts were great but I tried doing power shrugs and front squats. On both workouts I felt tons of discomfort in the spot where I fractured my vertabrae several years ago. I don't want to refracture the bone so should I just do leg exercises like extensions, curls and lunges? And why would my vertabrae hurt doing shrugs but not when I do hang cleans?


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 26, 2008)

Haven't updated this in awhile. 

I have been doing full body routines. I used Cow's guide to make my full body routine. They have been tough workouts!

*Romanian DL's*
135 - 8x
155 - 6x
175 - 5x
185 - 5x
205 - 3x
210 - 3x *PR*

*Seated Military Press*
95 - 8x
115 - 6x
125 - 6x
135 - 5x

*Leg Extensions*
150 - 6x
155 - 6x
160 - 6x

*Pullups*
Palms facing away +BW 8x
Palms facing away +10 5x
Chinups +BW 8x

*DB OH Press*
55 - 6x
60 - 6x
65 - 6x

*Lat Pulldowns*
130 - 6x
145 - 6x
160 - 6x

Pretty decent workout. Felt awesome during the RLDL's. I finally got 6 reps in at 65lbs for DB OH Press. Yay! I also watched a video on how to perfect my Lat Pulldown form which helped alot. I could finally feel the burn in my back instead of my arms.


----------



## RasPlasch (Aug 30, 2008)

*August 28th*

*Front Squats*
135 - 8x
155 - 6x
165 - 5x
175 - 3x
185 - 1x *PR*

*DE Benching*

155 - x3
145 - 9x3

*Deadlifts*
135 - 8
185 - 5x
225 - 3x
225 - 1x

*DB Rows*
75 - 5x
80 - 5x
Bastard was hogging the 85lb dumbells. 

*Power Shrugs/Grip Strength (haha)*
225 x8
230 x8
230 x6

*DB Flys....flies?....flyes?*
35 8x
40 8x
40 8x


I tried back squatting with 135lbs. But I still felt a slight irritation in my back. So I decided it wasn't worth risking. I'm pretty sure my legs can handle 225lb deadlifts.....but my back can't. Probably going to lower the weight next time. For DB Rows I don't really feel anything in my back, just my arms. My traps were very sore from DLing plus power shrugs.


----------



## RasPlasch (Sep 4, 2008)

*Monday September 5th*


*Romanian Deadlifts*
135 8x
155 8x
175 6x
195 5x
205 3x
215 3x *PR*

*DB OH Press*
55 8x
65 6x
70 4x*PR*]

*Lunges*
35 10 steps
40 10 steps
40 10 steps

*Pulldowns*
180 6x
230 6x
250 5x

*Rear Delt Machine*
60 8x
70 8x
70 8x

*Lat Pulldown*

145 6x
155 6x
165 5x


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 4, 2008)

Hey, man.  Good to see you're still keeping at it too!  
w2g on the rdl PR!


----------



## RasPlasch (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you!


Oh and for my last workout it was September 1st. Not September 5th


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)

*November 18th*

*ME Benchpress*
135 - 8
185 - 5
205 - 2
215 - 1
225 - 1
225 - 1


*Incline Benchpress*
135 - 8
150 - 6
155 - 5


*Close grip benchpress*

155 - 7
170 - 5
165 - 5

Skull Crushers

12.5lbs + unknown weighted bar - 8
15lbs + unknown weighted bar - 6x2


*November 20th*

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8
250 - 3
250 - 3

*Shrugs*
225 - 8
245 - 8
255 - 6

*Seated Shoulder Press with BB*
95 - 6
115 - 6
120 - 6

*Pullups*
BW - 8
BW + 10lbs - 8
BW + 10lbs - 8

I don't remember what this exercise is called.  But you put plates on one side of a barbell then use a rowing handle to row it....
90 - 6
115 - 5
115 - 5


Still have not gained weight.  I have been too busy out with friends and with school which leads to not eating which means not gaining weight SO I am still at 145-148lbs.  FUCK.


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

What are your target calories, and how are you tracking intake?


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)

Built said:


> What are your target calories, and how are you tracking intake?




It seems that 2500 calories doesn't make me gain weight.  I have *very* little body fat and a very high metabolism.  So I think my target calorie intake should be around 3000.  Which is hard for me because I am naturally, and have been my whole life, a light eater.  
I don't really have any means of tracking my intake.

I will post some pictures pretty quick which were taken a week or two ago.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

How come we can all track intake, but you can't?

You can't use fitday for some weird reason?

2500 is only just slightly higher than my maintenance, and I'm a middle aged woman who weighs 144 lbs soaking wet. If you can't gain on your mom's maintenance calories, you shouldn't be too surprised. 

Easy calories: eat more fat.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)

Built said:


> How come we can all track intake, but you can't?
> 
> You can't use fitday for some weird reason?
> 
> ...





......wait what?  Are you talking about that calorie counting website that you always advertise .


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

I pimp, because I use... 

Any diet software makes it easy. Fitday's free, so I use that one. Track anyway you can, but track.

AND START EATING MORE FOOD THAN YOUR MOM!!!


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)

*November 23*

I did the 5x5 routine for benchpress today.  I've been switching off with the 5x5 and ME benching.  So I do 5x5 then later in the week I do ME benching.

*Benchpress*
135 - warmup 8x
185 - 5x5  Completed all reps with no help.


*DB Benchpress*

Hadn't done DB press for a loooong time.  So I thought I would throw it into todays workout.

60 - 8x
70 - 8x
75 - 8x


*Close-grip Benchpress*

155 - 6x
165 - 6x
170 - 4x


*Rope Extensions*

100 - 15
90 - 15
80 - 15


Now its time to go gorge myself.




> I pimp, because I use...
> 
> Any diet software makes it easy. Fitday's free, so I use that one. Track anyway you can, but track.



Yes ma'am!


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

Good boy. Go eat. 

Nice looking workout - 185 for 5x5 is some nice bench work. I'm looking to incorporate more Westside ideas into my own training soon. 

8-rep dumbbell presses are great after 5x5 work. You like 'em better on the flat or a low incline?


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)

Built said:


> Good boy. Go eat.
> 
> Nice looking workout - 185 for 5x5 is some nice bench work. I'm looking to incorporate more Westside ideas into my own training soon.
> 
> 8-rep dumbbell presses are great after 5x5 work. You like 'em better on the flat or a low incline?




.

Thank you.  You should, I have already noticed improvements and I've only been doing 5x5 for 2 weeks.

I like them alot better flat, but will occasionally do some incline work.  I usually just incline bench instead.


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh, I do my heavy compounds in the 5-rep range. That particular combo is what I'll be doing tonight. 

I like doing the dumbbell work with stretch bands. I don't have good ones so I just use a theraband at the gym. Totally changes the dynamic of the lift. 

Myself, I feel more pec in the incline work, but I think that's something I like to call "personal geometry" - everyone's got slightly different proportions. I do all kinds of little adjustments - I do front instead of back squats, RDLs instead of off the floor... they're all good movements, you just have to find a way to work with your own body to hit what you want to hit.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 23, 2008)

What do you mean with the bands?  Is that like how some big guys bench with the bands to add weight or whatever?

Well I also do front squats because I am not able to perform back squats!  A back injury awhile ago prevents me from doing them.  Front squats are awesome though.  I think I'm going to throw them in my next workout.  It is good to find what your works for your body.  But also doing things differently like front squats instead of back squats, incline instead of flat will stop your body from getting used to the same workouts and routines.


----------



## Built (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, like the big guys use to add weight - specifically, they add increasing weight to the top of the lift, where there's more tricep. I just use a thera band, loop it under the seat of the low incline bench, hold the ends along with the dumbbells and press that way. Very different dynamic to the movement. Try it. 

I'm with you on the back injury - I only do fronts (and splits) for the same reason, and I agree, they're awesome.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 26, 2008)

*November 26*


I had so many distractions today in the gym.  Overall this workout sucked!  But I got through it.  I felt nauseous after about 10 minutes of lifting and people kept talking to me. 



*Hang Cleans*
95 - 5x
115 - 5x
135 - 5x
145 - 3x


*Sumo DL's*
185 - 8x
225 - 8x
255 - 3x


*Shrugs*
225 - 8x
245 - 8x
255 - 8x


*Military Press*
135 - 3x  WAY to heavy
95 - 6x
105 - 6x


*Low Row*
100 - 8x
120 - 8x
130 - 8x

I was so happy to get in to the steamroom after this workout.  Not feelin' this workout at all today.


----------



## Rubes11 (Nov 27, 2008)

lookin strong bud keep up the good work.


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 27, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> lookin strong bud keep up the good work.





Thank you very much.

Forgot to put in my update.

Weighed in at 147.8lbs.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 2, 2008)

December 1

I hadn't lifted since Wednesday.  And I ate like shit the whole week/weekend.  But I had a great workout?  Oh well.



*Flat Benchpress*
135 - 8
185 - 5
205 - 4
215 - 1
225 - 2
230 - Fail!


*DB Bench*
65's - 8
70 - 8
75 - 8
I plan on trying 80's for 8 next time.


*Close-Grip Bench Press*
160 - 7
165 - 6
170 - 4

*
Rope Pulldowns or w/e*

12 reps 3 sets


Taking a few days off and having a great workout has got me so sore today.  

Weighed in at 147.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 2, 2008)

looks like a pretty good workout. nice job


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks dawg.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 3, 2008)

December 3

*Rack DL's*
135 - 8
225 - 5
245 - 3
275 - 3
295 - 3

I felt goofy performing those.  I had never tried them before.


*Hang Cleans*
115 - 5
135 - 5
145 - 3


*Shrugs*
135 - 12
225 - 8
245 - 8
245 - 8


*Pullups*
BW - 8
BW+10 - 8
BW+ 25 - 8


*ATG Front Squats*
135 - 6
145 - 5
155 - 5

I use the clean grip for these.  I was racking 145 and missed the rack on 1 side.  It bent my wrist so far back, I had to take a break for about 10 minutes because of the pain.  Its fine now though.


*Rowing Machine (low row)*
120 - 8x3


Weight: 147.0lbs


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 5, 2008)

nice numbers bud.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 6, 2008)

December 5

*5x5 Benchpress*
135 - 8
190 - 5x5  Completed all reps without help.



*DB Bench*
70 - 6
75 - 6
80 - 6 barely
I was wore out from 5x5 so I probably shouldnt've done such heavy weights with DB's. 


*CG Bench*  Once again I was way too wore out to do well on these.
155 - 5
135 - 7
Fuck that.


*Skull Crushers*
Bar+25lbs - 8
Bar+30lbs - 6
Bar+35lbs - 6


Holy shit I'm fatigued.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 6, 2008)

look like you had a hell of a workout.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 12, 2008)

December 12

Damn, I didn't lift for 7 days!?  I didn't know it was that long.
Well I got sick for 4 of them.  The other 3....I don't  know.


*Deadlift*
135 - 8x warmup
225 - 2 sets 8 reps
235 - 1 set 8 reps



*Pullups*  Strict form.
BW - 10
BW+10 - 2 sets 10 reps each

Back was SHOT after those pullups.

*Low Row*  Also strict form.
110 - 8
100 - 2 sets 8 reps each
Back is on fire!


*Shrugs*
225 - 3 sets 8 reps each


*Close Grip Pulldowns*
100 - 8
110 - 8
120 - 8


*Rear delt fly machine*
50 - 2 sets 10 reps


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 13, 2008)

nice work. know what you were sick with?


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you.  Just a cold I guess.  I caught it from my mom.  But not as bad.  I just had a really sore throat, plugged nose and no energy.  She had all that plus a cough.  She is still sick.  I'm better though.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 14, 2008)

December 14


*Flat Bench*
135 - 8
185 - 4
205 - 3
215 - 1
225 - 1 then 1 forced rep
230 - 2 forced reps

*Close Grip Benchpress*
170 - 6 pause reps
180 - 5 pause reps
190 - 4 pause reps

*Cable pulls*
Idk there real name, but they give my pecs a huge pump
3 sets, 60lbs on each arm


*Skull Crushers*
Bar + 30lbs - 8 reps
Bar + 40lbs - 8
Bar + 40lbs - 6


Woah.  That week off has me performing well.  

Weighed in at 148lbs.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 15, 2008)

you got me beat in bench thats for sure. nice work


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 15, 2008)

Rubes11 said:


> you got me beat in bench thats for sure. nice work





Sadly, thats about it.  Lol.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Legs!

*Front Squat*
135 - 8
150 - 5
165 - 5
175 - 3


I fixed my form up alot.  I corrected my hip placement, and my back.  And I'm glad to say that today is the first day of my life that I have squatted with NO discomfort.  YES!


*Leg Press*
4 plates - 8
6 plates - 8
8 plates - 6


*Calf raises on the smith mathine*
175 - 10
185 - 10
205 - 8


I was walking funny after this workout.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 17, 2008)

nice job on the squats


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you. 

I guess its decent for my first time doing them correctly.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Ole' Chest Day


*Floor Press*
135 - 6
185 - 6
205 - 5
215 - 3

I was already beat after those.  



*CG Bench Press*
175 - 5
180 - 4
190 - 3-4 I don't remember

I think I'm going to go for 200lbs CG next time and see what happens.


*Cable pec pull thing*

3 sets


I was going to throw dips into this workout.  But after the floor and closegrip press I was way too fatigued.


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 19, 2008)

looks like that was one hell of a workout nice job.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 24, 2008)

Back Day

I was really not in the mood to lift yesterday... But I did anyways.


*Hang Cleans*
Now for some reason hang cleans felt so easy for me.  I had never done anything above 145lbs.

135 - 5
155 - 4
170 - 3

I was very surprised.

The rest of my workout was weighted pullups, weighted chins, towel pullup and shrugs.  I can't wait until I get my dip belt for Christmas. 

My forearms and abs are really sore today.  I can understand why my forearms are sore.  But I don't know how my abs got sore.  

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Built (Dec 24, 2008)

Sore abs were from all those chinups. Merry Christmas yourself!


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 24, 2008)

I didn't know chinups worked abs.


My biceps are absolutely trashed now too, lol.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 24, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I didn't know chinups worked abs.
> 
> 
> My biceps are absolutely trashed now too, lol.



They do to a degree - during any of those motions you should be tensing your core to keep it stable.  You just did a crap ton of chins, so you should have had them tensed for quite a while.

Mine are actually sore from corrective work that I did a couple of days ago even though it had nothing to do with my abs.  I just had my core tensed for every single movement which resulted in them being trashed the next day.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats kinda interesting.  Thanks for the info!




Chest and Tri's

*Flat Bench Press*
I decided to skip the reps at 205 and 215 to see if I could get a weight more then 225.

135 - 7
185 - 4
225 - 2 easy
235 - 1

Nice.


*CG Bench Press*
185 - 5
200 - 3


*Dips*  Finally got my dip belt for Christmas
BW + 25lbs - 8
BW + 35lbs - 6
BW + 45lbs - 5


*Tricep Extensions*

I did 2 sets then quit before the third one.  After my family christmas party, 2 people got the flu, or puking and diahreah (spelling)  I have felt nauseous since dinner time but I haven't puked yet.  I felt nauseous the whole workout, but I managed to put in some good work.  I still feel shitty but not as shitty.  Hopefully I don't yack.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 27, 2008)

Fuck, I just puked my guts out lol.

2 large porkchops, 1 large potatoe, 4-5 glasses of milk plus protein powder all into the toilet.


I feel 95% better though.  I'm gonna smoke a bowl and try to eat some more.


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 30, 2008)

I weighed 146lbs with all my clothes on today.  So i've lost about 6lbs since I got this stomach virus.  6lbs in 4 days? wtf. This has made me think.... I don't understand how people can be overweight or have eating problems.  I have problems keeping my weight.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2008)

expect to lose weight if you have a stomach virus.  you puke, you sweat and you get dehydrated when you are sick.  once you get some fluids back in you, your weight will normalize.


----------



## Quoi (Dec 30, 2008)

Ras you weigh almost as much as me 
Anyway that sucks about the stomach virus. You feeling better now?


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 31, 2008)

you can have the 10lbs i have to loose


----------



## RasPlasch (Dec 31, 2008)

Ahhh I wish Rubes, those 10lbs would do me some good haha.

But yeah I finally got my appetite back last night.  And I was hungry ALL day.  I literally ate the whole day, and I gained back 4lbs already.  So I'm happy.  Today I'll hopefully gain back the rest.  Today is New Years so I'm not going to lift even though I'm ready too.  I will go to the gym tomorrow probably.

How much do you weigh Quoi?


----------



## Quoi (Dec 31, 2008)

On a good day 142! But today 139 hmmmm.......


----------



## Rubes11 (Dec 31, 2008)

yall make me feel fat im 172


----------



## Quoi (Dec 31, 2008)

I wish I was 172! Lucky...lol


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 1, 2009)

its nice and im gettin ready to get up to aroud 185-190 for football next year.  plash get yer butt in the weight room


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 1, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> its nice and im gettin ready to get up to aroud 185-190 for football next year.  plash get yer butt in the weight room




haha i know!  I haven't been to the gym in almost a week!  I was going to go today but I'm so tired from last night.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 5, 2009)

January 4


*Bench Press 5x5*
Warmup 8 reps 135lbs
185 - 4 sets x reps easy
190 - 5 reps

185 was too easy.  I will do 190 next time.



*CG Bench Press*
190 - 2
200 - 1, and 1 forced rep
185 - 3


*Dips*
BW + 25lbs - 8
BW + 45lbs - 6
BW + 45lbs - 5


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 6, 2009)

nice benching. one of these days when my shoulders and elbows are healthy ill catch up to ya on them...i hope


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh I know you will.  You are a strong man.  I kind of feel that its a pointless exercise, but I'm good at it and its fun to me so I do it a lot, haha.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 6, 2009)

its not totaly pointless its a lift that works more then one muscle.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 6, 2009)

True.  I just feel that something like deadlifting or squatting would be a lot more useful then bench pressing.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 6, 2009)

January 6


*Front Squat*

135 - 8
165 - 5
185 - 3
200 - 1  

Failed on the 2nd rep at 200lbs and had to dump it.  



*Leg Press*
6 plates - 6
8 plates - 6
8 plates plus 2 25lb plates - 5



Then I finished with calf raises on the smith machine.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 7, 2009)

not bad just keep on workin on the front squat it'll get easier with time it took me forever to get the form down for it.  keep on workin hard


----------



## Quoi (Jan 8, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> True.  I just feel that something like deadlifting or squatting would be a lot more useful then bench pressing.



I agree but its still nice to have your whole body strong
body strong!

A 200 lb front squat....nice work!!!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 8, 2009)

January 8



*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 5
185 - 4
225 - 3
235 - 1
225 - 1

I'm going to go for 240 next time.


*CG Bench Press*
200 - 1
215 - 1
220 - Failed half way up.  Damn.


*Dips*
BW + 35lbs - 6
BW + 45lbs - 5
BW + 55lbs - 5


*Skull Crushers* I think?
I don't know if they are exactly skull crushers.  But I sit on a chair like bench and put the weight over my head and make sure to keep my elbows in.  The extend my arms until they are straight.

Bar + 40lbs - 6
Bar + 45lbs - 6
Bar + 40lbs - 8


----------



## Quoi (Jan 8, 2009)

sound like extensions, skull crushers are laying down and having the weight pushed up from behind your head...

So basically the laying version of what you did lol


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 8, 2009)

Quoi said:


> sound like extensions, skull crushers are laying down and having the weight pushed up from behind your head...
> 
> So basically the laying version of what you did lol





Yeah, lol.  I didn't know whether to call them extensions or skull crushers.

I never do them laying down cause they irritate my shoulder.  I was wrestling with a friend.  We fell to the ground and all 200lbs of him fell on me and almost broke my shoulder.  Ever since I haven't been able to do them laying down haha.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 9, 2009)

damn kid nice benching keep up the good work


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 10, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> damn kid nice benching keep up the good work





Thank you Rubes.


January 9


*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 8
185 - 6
225 - 6
245 - 2
265 - 1

Could've gone higher, but my legs were trashed.


*Hang Cleans*
134 - 4
155 - 1
155 - fail

These are starting to irritate me.


*Pullups*
BW + 35 - 6
BW + 45 - 5
BW + 45 - 5


*Low Row with Straight bar*
110 - 6
120 - 6
130 - 6


Every spot where I could do shrugs was being used so I just left.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 10, 2009)

nice work for your legs bein trashed. the cleans will come it just takes a while to get used to the form and stuff like that.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 12, 2009)

January 12


*Benchpress*
190 - 5x5

Will do 195 next time.


*CG Bench Press*
205 - 1
215 - 1
220 - 1 and 2 forced reps


*Dips*
BW + 45 - 5
BW + 55 - 5
BW + 60 - 5


DONE.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 13, 2009)

January 13


*Front Squats*
135 - 6
160 - 5
185 - 3
205 - 1



*Leg Press*
6 plates - 6
8 plates - 6
8 plates - 6


Some calf work.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like your front squat numbers are getting higher good job bud ima do that tomorrow.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 15, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> looks like your front squat numbers are getting higher good job bud ima do that tomorrow.





Thank you.  They are steadily going up and I hope it continues.  I will check your journal tomorrow to see how you do with the front squats.  



January 15


*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 6
185 - 3
225 - 1
240 - 1  Oh yeah!  



*CG Bench Press*
215 - 1
220 - 1
225 - 1  


Didn't feel like doing dips.

Instead...

*DB Bench*
70 - 6
75 - 6


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 16, 2009)

very nice. and they called school off today so no front squating today i was on a 3x7 this week so it would have went 185x7 200x7 then if i was feeling up to it 225x7


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 16, 2009)

Damn!  Did they call it off because of temp?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 16, 2009)

January 16


*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 6
185 - 3
225 - 3
255 - 2
275 - 1  Barely


*Pull Ups*
BW + 45 - 5
BW + 50 - 5
BW + 55 - 5 and got 3/4 way up on 6th rep



*Shrugs*
225 - 8
235 - 8
245 - 8



*T-Bar Row*
90 - 6
115 - 6
125 - 6


*Farmers Walk*
160lbs (80lb DB in each hand) - made it down and back
170 (85 in each hand) - made it down and halfway back, rested then made it back.


Wow.  The farmers walks were awesome!  Really tiring but very fun.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 17, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Damn!  Did they call it off because of temp?



yeah they called it off because it was like -25 or somethin like that.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 19, 2009)

January 19


*Bench press 5x5*
135 - 6
195 - 5x5



*CG Bench press*
220 - 1
225 - 1  put up so easy.  I got cocky and put on 235
235 - fail


Pec isolation thing with cables.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2009)

Lookin strong man! good job!


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice work. now all you have to do is gain some weight.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice work. now all you have to do is gain some weight.





I got on my scale last night and weighed 155lbs with clothes on.  I don't think thats right because I never have weighed more then 148lbs.  But I will weigh myself at the gym tonight.


----------



## Quoi (Jan 20, 2009)

155! Hopefully!
I envy your CG bench lol


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

Quoi said:


> 155! Hopefully!
> I envy your CG bench lol




Weighed 150lbs naked today at the gym.  Decent I guess.


Don't worry you will get there soon with the CG.  Just don't give up!



*Front Squats*
135 - 6
165 - 5
190 - 3
210 - 2  Probably could've done 4.  I don't know why I didnt.


*DB Lunges*
45's - 8 too easy
55's - 8
60's - 6


Calf work.

Done.

I'm kind of feeling a week off here soon.  Not sure though.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 20, 2009)

nice job on the front squats. hey 5lbs is 5lbs your putting on weight its just slowly and your young you still have alot of time to gain weight.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Weighed 150lbs naked today at the gym.
> 
> I'm kind of feeling a week off here soon.  Not sure though.



looked like a solid w/o! and sometimes that last set you just get psyched out on. Its just a matter of consistently pushing through those mental barriers. 
and good job on the weight man!



Rubes11 said:


> nice job on the front squats. hey 5lbs is 5lbs your putting on weight its just slowly and your young you still have alot of time to gain weight.



I agree.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 20, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> looked like a solid w/o! and sometimes that last set you just get psyched out on. Its just a matter of consistently pushing through those mental barriers.
> and good job on the weight man!
> 
> 
> ...





Haha yeah I did the 210 for 2 reps pretty easy.  And I was going to rack it for some reason cause I was just shooting for 1 rep.  The kid I was lifting with was like "C'mon man do another rep!" as I racked it and I thought.  Why the hell did I rack it?   oh well.  I was to lazy to un rack it and go for a few more.





> nice job on the front squats. hey 5lbs is 5lbs your putting on weight its just slowly and your young you still have alot of time to gain weight.



Thank you!  Thats what I have been trying to do.  Adding 5lbs each time.  So far it is working great.  Not sure how long thats going to last though.  We will see.  Next time it'll be 215  and if I get that then 220.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 24, 2009)

*Benchpress*
135 - 6
185 - 3
225 - 1
245 - fail


*CG Bench Press*
215 - 1
225 - fail


*DB Bench*
65 - 6
70 - 6
70 - 6


Wow.  Shitty ass workout.

Time to up the reps again I think.  Probably 6-8 reps.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey you got up 225 on flat and 215 on cg thats not bad bud keep on working hard and that will be nothing but working sets in no time


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 25, 2009)

Dude, nicely done on that max! 215 on close grip is rockin.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys.  I guess they are good numbers.  I was just mad because I have gotten 240 on flat bench and 225 in close grip during my last workout.   

I am going to the gym today.  Going to work my back.  I don't think I've worked by back for a week.  I think I'm going to do 6-8 reps now.  It will be a well needed break from 1-5 reps.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 25, 2009)

maybe you were just having an off day. that happens every now and then ya know.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 25, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> maybe you were just having an off day. that happens every now and then ya know.





Yes it does.  And those days aren't fun.

Well I bought 12lbs of Mass XXX in my efforts to start gaining weight.  I feel it is already working.  I weighed 150lbs today and I hadn't eaten as much as usual.  We will see how this supplement works.


So I changed my rep range today.  And wow it is a great change of pace.  I can tell my body responded well.



*Sumo Deadlift*
135 - 8
185 - 8
200 - 6
225 - 8

Fixed my sumo form and deadlifting felt awesome.


*Pullups*
I got fucked over for pullups.  Met a friend there and he wanted to see if I could perform some circuit type thing with pullups.  I had to do 2 pullups, change type of pullup then do 2 more, then change, then 2 more, then change, 2 more, change, 2 more.  I completed it but I was utterly fucked afterwards.  So pullups... all I did was 

BW - 2 sets 8 reps 


*Shrugs*
My grip was fucked from the stupid pullup thing so I could barely hold the weight.
185 - 8
205 - 8
215 - 8


*T-Bar Rows*
Can't really remember the weight I used.
I believe it was..
70 - 8
80 - 6
95 - 6
I'm pretty sure thats how it went.


*Farmers Walks*
80's - down and back, felt easy.
90's - down, drop. Back, finish.  Too heavy.  85's next time.



Wow.... after my Mass XXX shake.  It feels like I just feasted on food.  Jesus.  So full!


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 26, 2009)

not a bad workout bud pullups will mess with your grip if you do them before a few other things.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 26, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> not a bad workout bud pullups will mess with your grip if you do them before a few other things.





Yeah learned that the hard way, haha.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 26, 2009)

A change is always nice, good numbers my friend!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 27, 2009)

January 27

I'm having fun with this 6-8 rep stuff.  



*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 8
165 - 8
175 - 8
185 - 8



*CG Bench Press*
165 - 8
170 - 8
175 - 5  Don't know what happened there


*Dips*
BW + 25 - 6
BW + 30 - 6
BW + 35 - 5



Wow.  Pecs and triceps felt tore up after this.  It was a fun workout.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 27, 2009)

nicely done my friend! You killed it!


----------



## Quoi (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW your doing great! Sorry I haven't checked in been busy! Bench and dips look nice!


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you Quoi!



*Front Squats*
135 - 8
155 - 8
165 - 7
175 - 7




*Leg Press*
4 plates - 8
6 plates - 6
6 plates +70lbs - 6




*Calf work*
90lbs - 8
90lbs - 8
45lbs - 20


My problem with these higher rep squats is that I'm running out of breath by the end of the set.  Lol.


----------



## Rubes11 (Jan 30, 2009)

just keep workin at it bud higher rep stuff gets me to. next week im doing 10/8/6


----------



## Quoi (Jan 30, 2009)

lol higher reps kill! Definitely feels like cardio doesn't it?! After 8 I'm like noooooo lol


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 30, 2009)

Quoi said:


> lol higher reps kill! Definitely feels like cardio doesn't it?! After 8 I'm like noooooo lol




Haha yes.   I would crank out a few reps then sit there holding the weight, trying to catch my breath.  Its no fun.  I have absolutely NO endurance.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 1, 2009)

Geeze does no one lift on Superbowl Sunday?  lol...no one updated their journals today.  And there were only 2 other people in the whole gym.  The fuck.


*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 8
170 - 8
180 - 8
190 - 8



*CG Bench Press*
170 - 9
165 - 6
155 - 6



*DB Bench*
60 - 8 way to easy
70 - 8  barely


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

nice numbers bud. and i never lift on sundays...


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 2, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> nice numbers bud. and i never lift on sundays...


I second both of these. Numbers look like theyre on the up and up!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 2, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> I second both of these. Numbers look like theyre on the up and up!





Indeed they are.  And that is fucking awesome.  



*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8
245 - 8
I was feeling good soo...
275 - 4
Could've done more reps but my grip failed.



*Pullups*
BW - 8
BW + 10 - 8
BW + 25 - 8 barely
BW + 15 - 8


*Some Row Machine that I've never used but I really like.*
140 - 8
160 - 8
270 - 8
Too easy.



*Shrugs*
225 - 8
245 - 8  barely, grip failed me again!  What the hell!?
225 - 8


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 2, 2009)

nice numbers again bud. and for the grip all i can say is just keep working on it.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 5, 2009)

So I got to the gym today and got to the bench I was going to use.  This guy I've been talking to lately.  Hes large like... 6'0 280lbs said hey to me.  He calls me a psycho or psychotic, lol.  But I talked to him for a bit and he said he wanted to see me put up 225.  He said I should try doing it for multiple sets.  So I tried it, why not?



*Bench Press*
135 - 6
225 - 3.5
225 - 2
225 - 1




*Close Grip*
210 - 1
220 - 1
225 - 1

This is irritatin me.  I can put up 225 close grip easier then 225 normal grip.  



*Dips*
BW + 10  - 8
BW + 25  - 8
BW + 35  - 8

Dips felt incredibly easy.

I had to wait like 30 minutes for my friend to finish his workout cause he was my ride home so I did some tricep pulldowns cause I was bored...

*Tricep Pulldowns*
3 sets, 8 reps each.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 5, 2009)

Perhaps focus on developing your pecs some more amigo?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 6, 2009)

How would you recommend I do that?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice job on the benching bud. and maybe wide grip bench?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 6, 2009)

I do wide grip.  Pointer finger is about 1 inch wider then the rings on my normal bench.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 6, 2009)

hmm i duno then. how about flys?


----------



## Quoi (Feb 7, 2009)

Your doing great! I agree flys might help with development, maybe incline or decline bench?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2009)

work on your form for your normal bench, so your arms make a right angle with your body, as opposed to making somewhere around a 45 degree angle.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 7, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> work on your form for your normal bench, so your arms make a right angle with your body, as opposed to making somewhere around a 45 degree angle.





I thought elbows were supposed to be tucked in.  Or is that only for powerlifters?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 7, 2009)

Depends on your goals, im saying to focus working on your pecs, dont tuck em


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 7, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Depends on your goals, im saying to focus working on your pecs, dont tuck em





Gotcha!



*Front Squats*
135 - 8
160 - 8
175 - 8
185 - 7



*Leg Press*
6 plates - 8
6 plates + 35's - 8
8 plates - 8



Calf work.


Could barely walk after this workout, and felt sick.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 7, 2009)

next time you do legs try the 10-ton challenge

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/96758-shredded-legs-challenge.html#post1864026


----------



## Quoi (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice front sqauts! Really good numbers!
Question though how do you get your legs to barley be able to walk out? I can never do that even when I push them to the limit? Just curious maybe I'm doing something wrong......


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 9, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Nice front sqauts! Really good numbers!
> Question though how do you get your legs to barley be able to walk out? I can never do that even when I push them to the limit? Just curious maybe I'm doing something wrong......




Well, how I accomplished that was to strength train for WAY too long.  Then jump right into high rep work.  Which shocked the hell out of my legs because they have absolutely no endurance.  And they are used to 1-5 reps.  Not 5 sets of 8 reps.  
Also, what really puts in the finishing blow is my last exercise.  Which is calf raises.  I do 2 sets of 20 reps.  That puts my legs over the edge it seems.



*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 8
180 - 8
190 - 8
200 - 7  Missed the 8th rep because of bad placement when I brought the bar down. Dropped it to high on my chest.  Damnit!




*CG Bench Press*
175 - 6
175 - 5
185 - 4



*DB Press*
70's - 6
80's - 5, 6th rep had help
65 - 7 easy


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 9, 2009)

fuckin mini hulk right here people. keep up the good job bud


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 11, 2009)

AWESOME DAY TODAY.....kind of.  Lifting wise awesome.
Failed my drivers road test today.  Was pretty pissed about that.  I was driving on a one street and the instructor had me turn left.  I didn't know the street I was turning onto was a 2 way road.  So I turned left and drove in the wrong lane.  The instructor had me stop the car.  And he said "You realize you're driving into oncoming traffic don't you?"  Haha....fuck.  I retake the test on the 25th.  I better pass.  I'm sick of not having my license.
Also... my sister was living with her boyfriend for almost a year.  They had been dating for 2 years.  They broke up today so she has been staying with us bawling her eyes out.  Which hasn't been fun to deal with.  




Anyways



*Sumo Deadlift*
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8
275 - 3
315 - 1 with belt

I've always dreamed about deadlifting 6 plates and how badass it would look for someone as small and young as me to do it.  The weight went up so beautifully.  It was glorious.



*Pullups*
I didn't bring my dip belt so I didn't do to well.
BW + 10 - 8
BW + 25 - 8
BW + 35 - 4 *lost grip of weight*  readjusted, 2 reps *dropped weight again* readjusted, 2 final reps *dropped weight again*




*Row Machine*
180 - 8
270 - 8
360 - 5
I don't weigh enough to get the 360lbs moving.  I can row it, I just can't get it started without my butt coming off the seat.



*Shrugs*
225 - 8
245 - 8
255 - 8




Probably one of the best workouts I've ever had.  


Weighed 152lbs.  Up 4lbs then the usual.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 12, 2009)

hell of a workout bud. sucks about the road test i passed mine first shot lol. and that really sucks about the sister thing my sisters have broken up with boyfriends before and that shit is a pain to deal with good luck dealin with her


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 13, 2009)

*Bench Press*
135 - 6-8
185 - 4
225 - 1
240 - 1
250 - 1 then 1 forced rep




*Dead Press*
205 - 3
215 - 3
225 - 2




*CG Bench Press*
205 - 1
225 - 1
235 - 1



Rope Tricep things.  3 sets 8 reps each.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry about your sister that sucks for her and you. Your lucky to even to be able to think about taking a drivers test, I'm 17 and still I only have my permit.....ohhhh lol
 AWESOME deadlift, we both hit a number on deads that was our goal! 

By the way whats a dead press?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 13, 2009)

Hahaha I'm almost 17 too  .  We are a little behind I think.  

Yay for personal records! 


This is a dead press.   
YouTube - 11/10/2008 470 lb. Dead Press


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

hell of a nice job on bench. ill catch ya soon im only wrestling for another few weeks


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 13, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> hell of a nice job on bench. ill catch ya soon im only wrestling for another few weeks





I'm going to be kind of sad when you pass me.  


I'm pretty sure you are about even with me now though.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 13, 2009)

we will find out in two weeks when i test again for my weight lifting class im going for reps at 225 my guess is that ill get around 5 of them seeing as im at 180 right now and im pretty solid id say around 12% body fat if not less


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 14, 2009)

im just gunna chime in

the dead press which was you tube demo'd


ive read that it is actually quite a bit tougher than a bench press because your muscles have no immediate elastic response or something


basically if you start at the top of the range of motion, and lengthin the muscles to the bottom, your muscles will have an 'easier' time returning to full contraction

470 is certainly impressive, though the guy should keep his arch controlled


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 14, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> im just gunna chime in
> 
> the dead press which was you tube demo'd
> 
> ...






Yes it was hard.  To be honest it actually kind of hurt.  I probably won't do it again for awhile.  I don't know.  

The guy in that video is actually a member here.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 15, 2009)

i did not say it should not be part of your routine

i could not even begin to explane why it should or should not be used

i have no idea what any of the +/- are

i just read that these types of lifts are much more difficult


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 15, 2009)

*Front Squats*
135 - 6
175 - 4
205 - 1
215 - 1
225 - 1  Fuck yeah!




*BB Lunges*
95 - 10 (5 on each leg)
115 - 10
135 - 8

I have enough strength to do 135, but my form was failing because I've never done these before.



Calf work.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 15, 2009)

nice job on the front squats bud i knew you would get to 225 soon just keep on workin hard and 315 is right around the corner


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

*5x5 Bench Press*
135 - 6
205 - 5
205 - 5
205 - 5
205 - 5
205 - 4 damn




*CG Bench Press*
170 - 6
165 - 5-6
155 - 7, failed half way up on 8th rep



*Dips*
BW + 10 - 8
BW + 20 - 8
BW - 20


----------



## Quoi (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice dips AWESOME!!! Great job!


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Nice dips AWESOME!!! Great job!






Thank you sir.


So I didn't note this yesterday in my update.  But I weighed 154lbs yesterday.  The weight has been packing on so fast now for some reason.


Today at dinner my mom made a comment about my face looking pudgy.  I think she is exaggerating but still... she noticed and I didn't even say anything about my weight.  I'm so happy.  It has been my goal for so long to get up to 160lbs and I'm almost there!

I'm not even really technically eating healthy.  I'm just eating everything that comes in front of me.  My metabolism is so high and I'm naturally so skinny that putting on so called "unhealthy" weight isn't looking too bad.  I am now.... about 20lbs over my natural body weight.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 17, 2009)

Almost there I bet 160 will come easy just keep going! Thats my goal right now too I'm 151 so a while to go! Its funny today one of my friends said I was getting fatter... Im really skinny but he noticed lol! 

So no diet plan maybe thats the way to go......!?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 17, 2009)

Haha were in the same boat.  But yeah I said fuck it with the diet plan.  I'm 16 years old.  We can get away with eating pretty much anything we want.  So... thats my diet plan.  Eat anything someone offers me or whatever I can get.  Has put 8lbs on me in the past 2-3weeks.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 17, 2009)

not bad bud keep on workin hard and you'll get to 160


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 19, 2009)

This workout was done yesterday.  I was too lazy to post it.  



*Sumo Deadlift*
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8
275 - 4
315 - 2
325 - 0  325 wasn't moving lol.




*Pullups*
BW + 35 - 6
BW + 45 - 5
BW + 55 - 4





*Hang cleans thanks to Built*
95 - 5 way to easy
115 - 5 still to easy
125 - 5  still to easy
135 - 5




*BB Rows*
115 - 8
135 - 6 couldn't get form down on this set
115 - 8


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 19, 2009)

nice job on the dead lifting and how do you like hang cleans i love them suckers


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 19, 2009)

They are pretty fun actually.  I'm starting really light and am just gonna move up little by little.

My forearms and traps are pretty sore though, from the hang cleans I'm pretty sure.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 19, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> My forearms and traps are pretty sore though, from the hang cleans I'm pretty sure.


thatd be them man


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 20, 2009)

wow dude.
props on the weighted pull-ups.

the most i ever got up to was 5 sets of +35x5.
lookin' good, rasp.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> wow dude.
> props on the weighted pull-ups.
> 
> the most i ever got up to was 5 sets of +35x5.
> lookin' good, rasp.






Thank you!  
Your personal best ain't to shabby either.  






*Bench Press*
135 - 6
180 - 8
190 - 8  
200 - 6 then 2 forced reps.  During the 2 forced reps either my left pec tightened up or something was getting irritated.  The part of the chest where the arm meets the chest.  If that makes sense.  It didn't feel like a tendon at all.  Felt like muscle tightening or tearing.



*CG Bench Press*
150 - 8?
145 - 6-8?
135 - 9

Tore or w/e pec was not affected during close grip.




I tried to do dips but they absolutely killed the part of my pec that hurt.  So I just left.  



I am taking a break from chest work.  I'm still going to do legs and back.  I think I will take a week or so off from chest.  And see how that goes.  I think they need a good rest.


----------



## the other half (Feb 20, 2009)

bro. you are putting up some pretty good numbers. especially for being as young and "fat" as you are! lol.

still to be your age and your weight. i wish i could just give you 20 lbs of mine and then we would both be happy.

take it easy on the chest.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 20, 2009)

the other half said:


> bro. you are putting up some pretty good numbers. especially for being as young and "fat" as you are! lol.
> 
> still to be your age and your weight. i wish i could just give you 20 lbs of mine and then we would both be happy.
> 
> take it easy on the chest.





Thank you very much . 

I would do dirty disgusting things for an extra 20lbs.  


I am going to take it easy now for awhile.  The part that hurt feels perfectly fine now....so I don't know.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 21, 2009)

*Front Squats*
135 - 8
165 - 8
175 - 8
185 - 8


Woah.. shaky legs after that.



*BB Lunges*
95 - 8 
115 - 8
125 - 8



Calf work.


Weighed 155lbs.   Nice.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 23, 2009)

*Hang Cleans*
115 - 5
135 - 5
145 - 1
155 - 1
165 - 1
170 - 1



*Pullups*
BW + 10 - 8
BW + 25 - 8
BW + 35 - 8
BW + 45 - 7



*Military Press*
95 - 8
115 - 8
125 - 7
Those are hard.



Row Machine 3 sets 


Some ab work.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 24, 2009)

Middle of my back is really sore today, haven't been sore there in a good long time.  Feels nice.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 25, 2009)

wow your doing great! Specially since your middle back is sore, must have pushed hard!!!!
GOOOOOOD


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2009)

nice work here rasp.  keep it up and you'll be lookin' good for summa-time.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 25, 2009)

Quoi said:


> wow your doing great! Specially since your middle back is sore, must have pushed hard!!!!
> GOOOOOOD



My back has never been this sore.  I have no idea why it is.




nadirmg said:


> nice work here rasp.  keep it up and you'll be lookin' good for summa-time.




Thank you!  I think I'm ready to show off for summer time, lol.   I just need to actually get tan this summer.  Thats always a struggle for me.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 25, 2009)

Is your back just sore or does it hurt or feel like a strain?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 25, 2009)

Quoi said:


> Is your back just sore or does it hurt or feel like a strain?





Its the good kind of sore.  Like the kind you get after your first ever workout.
Its going away now though.  





*Flat Benchpress*
135 - 8
185 - 4
205 - 1
225 - 2
235 - 1
245 - 0

I tried this technique with benching today.  I only tried it with 135lbs.  This "technique"  made 135lbs feel like 200lbs.  Maybe my body isn't used to it or something?  
YouTube - strongbench.com power milan bench press tips



*CG Bench Press*
225 - 1
185 - 5 pause reps
205 - 3-4 pause reps



*Tricep Extensions*
3 sets



Some push down thing.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 25, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> *Front Squats*
> 135 - 8
> 165 - 8
> 175 - 8
> 185 - 8


good set man!

also, do whatever form feels comfortable for you that is safe.


----------



## the other half (Feb 26, 2009)

hey 235 for bench is pretty good. 
i really like that "some pushdown thing"exercise also it  gives me a great pump.

so what was it exactly.


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 26, 2009)

the other half said:


> hey 235 for bench is pretty good.
> i really like that "some pushdown thing"exercise also it  gives me a great pump.
> 
> so what was it exactly.





Its hard to explain.  Its a machine, that sort of replicates the motion of a dip.  But I only feel my triceps being worked, not my pecs.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 26, 2009)

so your smaller than me
younger than me
and youve been lifting less time

and your already stronger than me

a;slfhvlwsh;hfkjh;klvha

i hate you


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 26, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> so your smaller than me
> younger than me
> and youve been lifting less time
> 
> ...






Haha .

I out lift most people in my gym.  And I'm usually atleast 20lbs lighter and younger by atleast 10 years.

When I quit baseball a few years ago, I needed something to do.  Weightlifting was my only option due to my injury.  So I went full force.

You should give me like.....15lbs of you body weight.....I need it.  .


Do you have a journal?


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 26, 2009)

what is this injury?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 26, 2009)

no i do not
never had the self discipline

and i cant afford to lose 15 lbs

at 175 i can barely keep up with your lifts

dont get me wrong

when i do deads for reps with 315
at close to 6' heigth
i piss plenty of people off

but you are a freak of nature

keep it up
id love to see what kind of potential you could have at 180lbs


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 26, 2009)

Rubes11 said:


> what is this injury?



Baseball has a lot of twisting involved. (Pitching, throwing, swinging a bat).  Back in the day I had really bad posture.  Which I was unaware of.  The bad posture caused a weak spot in my lower spine to form.  All the twisting involved, and the practices 5-7 days a week plus games lead to a stress fracture in my spine.  I swung a bat and the vertabrae fractured and I pretty much fell onto my knees in pain.  It was horrible.  I could barely walk for several months.  



Ben dur said:


> no i do not
> never had the self discipline
> 
> and i cant afford to lose 15 lbs
> ...




Damn.  I wish I could be your size.  You are lucky.  Maybe when I grow up I will be able to achieve the 170 - 180lbs range.  

Oh I bet people watch you peform those deadlifts.  I know I would watch you.  Haha.

But thank you very much for the compliment and self esteem raiser.  Even though this is just an online forum.  It means alot.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

well your lifting heavy man

im a little taller than you so 175 on my frame isnt anything incredible

how much do you weigh?

your certainly strong as hell for your size judging by your photo

and yeah its an online forum
but think about it like this

people alll over the world can compare their lifts to yours, and yours are certainly substantial

maybe not "elite" but certainly impressive


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah you are about 4 inches taller then I am haha.

Right now I weigh right around 154 or 155.  My goal at the moment is 160lbs.  And I am 5'7.  Almost 17 years old now.



I guess that is true.  Thanks man .  Maybe someday I will be part of that "elite".  Whatever that really means.  I guess thats a broad goal.


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah
your well on your way
keep training smart and youll get there for sure

you have great potential


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

and having the broad goal of basically

improving yourself to an unknown level
is not really tangable
but its great motivation

there is always some form of improvement
no matter how "elite" you become

so its one of those goals that you can strive for even if it has no definite point of success

you dig?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> and having the broad goal of basically
> 
> improving yourself to an unknown level
> is not really tangable
> ...






I dig, and I dig very well.  
You are a smart man.




Last nights workout.



*Front Squats*
135 - 6
175 - 4
210 - 1
225 - 1
235 - 1 with belt
240 - 1 with belt, but cheap ass belt came undon halfway up rep.  Managed to complete it though.




*Single leg Split Squats*
35lb DB in each hand - 4 reps each leg
35lb DB - 5 reps each leg
40lb DB - 6 reps each leg

Reps went up because my form got better.  Had never tried these before.



Calf work.


----------



## Rubes11 (Feb 28, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I dig, and I dig very well.
> You are a smart man.
> 
> 
> ...




nice front squats bud. and belts piss me off when they do that. had that happen one time squatting 315 when i first started squating that much, not even close to fun trying to finish that rep


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 28, 2009)

ive never used a belt

how does it change a squat?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> ive never used a belt
> 
> how does it change a squat?






You'd be surprised how much more stable it makes you during heavy squats.  Even made it easier to breathe.


----------



## Quoi (Feb 28, 2009)

How do you like the split squats??? They sound challenging!!!

The belt makes it easier to breath wow I wonder why.....?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 28, 2009)

Quoi said:


> How do you like the split squats??? They sound challenging!!!
> 
> The belt makes it easier to breath wow I wonder why.....?





They are horrendous.  But fun.  




*Bench Press 5x5*
Warmup 135 - 6
205 - 5x5  Completed all reps




*CG Bench Press/Pause reps*
185 - 4
175 - 5
175 - 4



*Dips*
BW + 35 - 5 too easy
BW + 45 - 5 too easy
BW + 70 - 4     4th rep was a challenge.


----------



## Quoi (Mar 2, 2009)

At least I'm not the only one with the lack of updates


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 2, 2009)

lol!  hey I have a life!   





*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8
245 - 8
275 - 8




*Pullups*
BW + 15 - 8
BW + 30 - 8
BW + 45 - 4.  fixed grip, 2, fixed grip, 2.



*Hang Cleans*
115 - 6
135 - 5
145 - 5



*DB Shoulder Press*
50 - 8 way to easy
65 - 4 too heavy
60 - 7  Ehhh...




*Close Grip Pull Down.  Fast pull down, slow letting weight up*
110 - 8
120 - 8
130 - 8

Lats were fucked after those.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 3, 2009)

nice workout slacker.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> *DB Shoulder Press*
> 50 - 8 way to easy
> 65 - 4 too heavy
> 60 - 7  Ehhh...
> ...


looks like sixty is the way to go on those dbs then eh? deep and slow man.


thats what she said.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 3, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> looks like sixty is the way to go on those dbs then eh? deep and slow man.
> 
> 
> thats what she said.





Yeah I think so.  The 7th rep was a struggle so I might move down to 55's.  My form was sooo shitty.  I haven't performed these forever.  I was rusty.  We will see next time.

Lol good one.  Deep and slow.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, drop it down then man. Always better to err on the side of form and rep cadence.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 4, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Well, drop it down then man. Always better to err on the side of form and rep cadence.




I plan on it.  It sucks though.  When I used to do these, I could get 70's for 4.  Thats why I tried 65's.... didn't work out to well.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 4, 2009)

soon enough youll be back where you were!


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 4, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> lol!  hey I have a life!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









sumo 275x8 is pretty impressive!
i got 405x1

and i do a 5x5 with 315
thats pretty incredible for someone so much lighter than me

aslkdjsdflkh


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 4, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> sumo 275x8 is pretty impressive!
> i got 405x1
> 
> and i do a 5x5 with 315
> ...






Thank you!
405 is my next goal.  Which is a ways away I believe.  Last time I tried 315 I only got it for 2 reps.  


Deadlifting is fun though isn't it?


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 4, 2009)

my entire routine is based around (or a variation of)

deads
squats
db bench press
standing overhead press
and pullups

these are my fav. exercises


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 4, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> my entire routine is based around (or a variation of)
> 
> deads
> squats
> ...






Ahh man.  I blow hardcore at overhead pressing.  That is my main weakspot.
Other then the overhead pressing, we love the same exercises.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 4, 2009)

*Flat Bench Press*
135 - couple
185 - couple
205 - 1
225 - 1
245 - 1
255 - half rep.  Damn...I thought I'd get it.  Would've gotten 250.  



*CG Bench Press Pause Reps*
205 - 1 
215 - 1
225 - 1



*Dips*
BW + 45 - 5
BW + 70 - 5
BW + 80 - 4


*DB Tricep Extension*
60 - 8
65 - 2x8


*Cable Flies*
3 sets.


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 4, 2009)

you'll get the 255 soon dont worry about it. good workout though bud


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 5, 2009)

Niiiicely done man!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you men.  




*Zercher Squats*
Didn't feel like front squatting today.  Thought I'd try out Zercher Squats.  Damn they are fun as hell.  If you don't know what these are....
YouTube - DeFrancosTraining.com - 325 lb. Zercher squat


135 - 8
160 - 8
175 - 8
185 - 8

Holy shit.  My legs were jelly after that.  Even with padding on my arms, they are a tad bit fucked up.  Looks like I fell off my bike or something, haha.  Oh well.




*Single Leg Squats*
30's - 10
40's - 2x10



*Calf Work*


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 7, 2009)

Triceps are still a little sore.  Might do a light chest workout tonight.  Not sure.



Today I didn't feel like squatting and it was nice out so..

Went to a parking lot and put a Mercury Sable in neutral and pushed it around for awhile.  1496 KG so it was 3291.2lbs.  

That was good fun.


My quads are definitely feeling fatigued right about now.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 7, 2009)

Later today...



*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 8
160 - 8
185 - 8
200 - 7, 1 forced rep




*Chest Machine*
3 sets with 8 reps
50
60
65




*Pushups on DB's.  Slow down, slow-explosive up*
BW - 12
BW + 10 - 10 - 12 I don't remember
BW + 25 - 8 - 12 also don't remember


----------



## Quoi (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice job!!!!, Why did you do pushups on DB, does it make it harder or better ROM???

So do you have spring break coming up??? I DO!!!!! WOIOOOOOOOOO lol!

Anyway nice workouts like always!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't really have the answer to that question.  One of my buddies that I lift with told me that doing pushups on DB's were challenging.  They weren't really challenging for me, so I added weight, lol.

Yup, spring break is umm....April 4th? I think.
You going anywhere for break?


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 7, 2009)

nice workouts. and zercher squats look like fun i might have to try them sometime


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 13, 2009)

*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 6
185 - 4
225 - 2, 2, 2
235 - 1


*CG Bench Press*
185 - 1 towel, 4 pause reps
215 - 2 towel, 3 pause reps
225 - 3 towel, 1pause rep


*DB Extensions*


*Pushups on DB's*
+10 - 10
+25 - 6-10
+35 - 6-10


Been sick and dealing with personal shit that has been going on.  But I'm getting back to the gym now.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 13, 2009)

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 8
185 - 8
225 - 8
250 - 8



*Hang Cleans*
115 - 5
135 - 5
155 - 5



Now, I'm getting sick of the same routine everyday.  So I tried a superset?  I think.  Not really sure, but it was fun as hell.

*DB Shoulder Press*
55's - 8

*Pullups*
BW + 15 - 8

Rest 30-45 seconds

*DB Shoulder Press*
60's - 8

*Pullups*
BW + 20 - 8

Rest 30 - 45 Seconds


*DB Shoulder Press*
65's - 8


*Pullups*
BW + 25 - 8




*Close Grip Pulldowns*
Explosive pull down, very slow let up.
100 - 8
110 - 8
120 - 8



Wow.....I was tore up after this.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 14, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> *Pullups*
> BW + 25 - 8





-___-

after all that other shit you did...
this is incredible


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 16, 2009)

*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 8
160 - 8
175 - 8
185 - 9


*CG Bench Press*
1 Towel 165 - 8
2 Towel 175 - 8
3 Towel 185 - 5



*Cable Flies*




*BB Tricep Extensions*
40 + bar - 8
45 + bar - 8
40 + bar - 8


Done!


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 17, 2009)

what is this "towel" you speak of?


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 17, 2009)

nice benching and your using a towel now too?


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 17, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> what is this "towel" you speak of?





Its basically benching off a board.  But I don't bring a board the the gym so I stack towels instead.  Pretty much the same thing.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 17, 2009)

*Front Squats*
135 - 6
175 - 4
205 - 1
215 - 1
230 - 1
250 - 1



*BB Lunges*
115 - 5 reps each leg
135 - 5 reps each leg
145 - 5 reps each leg (hard as fuck)



Calf work.



Done.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 18, 2009)

DeFranco training technique?

i think ive seen a youtube of that

i believe they called it 
"total tricep death"


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2009)

dude!!!!!!! nice front squats. how did the shoulders hold up for those?
looking tough in here.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't comment much in here - hell, I don't comment much in any of the logs, really, but there's some damned fine work going on in here. 

You eating enough?


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 18, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> DeFranco training technique?
> 
> i think ive seen a youtube of that
> 
> ...



Haha yes.  Sometimes I do a set with 1 towel, then next set up the weight with 2 towels, then up the weight even more the next set with 3 towels.  Tricep death is a good way of putting it.



the other half said:


> dude!!!!!!! nice front squats. how did the shoulders hold up for those?
> looking tough in here.



Haha, funny you should ask.  They barely held up.  My shoulders are actually quite sore today.  I almost bailed on the 250 attempt.  I went down to full depth and paused.  Almost got stuck halfway up and I was about to dump it.  But I managed to get the weight up.




Built said:


> I don't comment much in here - hell, I don't comment much in any of the logs, really, but there's some damned fine work going on in here.
> 
> You eating enough?




.  Thank you a lot Built.  That puts a smile on my face . 

But yes, actually, I have gained 10lbs the past month or so.  Up to 155-157lbs now.  Almost to my goal of 165lbs.  
Not necassarily (spelling?)  eating healthy, I'm just.....eating everything that I see.


----------



## Built (Mar 18, 2009)

I am hardly a fan of "clean" eating - if you're making gains, you feel good and you're healthy, why sweat the little shit? Bulking you get away with a lot. On a cut, most of us clean up our dietary habits, but mostly that's for satiety. Plus it's harder to be well-nourished on LESS food than you require, yanno?

Glad to see you're making gains - and so great to see someone so young doing all the right things.


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2009)

How do you like front squats??? I find that they are a bit unconfortable but you seem to like incorporating them?

PS Nice progress!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 18, 2009)

Built said:


> I am hardly a fan of "clean" eating - if you're making gains, you feel good and you're healthy, why sweat the little shit? Bulking you get away with a lot. On a cut, most of us clean up our dietary habits, but mostly that's for satiety. Plus it's harder to be well-nourished on LESS food than you require, yanno?
> 
> Glad to see you're making gains - and so great to see someone so young doing all the right things.




Exactly, plus I'm 16.  Its not like I need to eat a perfect diet.  I'm a teenager!  I know what you mean though.  I've never cut before, but it sounds horrible to be honest.  Aren't you always hungry during a cut?  

Thanks, yeah I'm young.  But you don't have to be old to know what you are doing with weightlifting.  Weightlifting, diet management and all that is very very fun for me.  




sendit08 said:


> How do you like front squats??? I find that they are a bit unconfortable but you seem to like incorporating them?
> 
> PS Nice progress!





I love front squats.  They are one of, if not my favorite exercise.  I used to hate them though.  Back/Front squat is a must have for any leg workout in my opinion.  You can't get much better then a good squat workout.  They used to be uncomfortable for me too, but over time your body gets used to them.  I use the clean grip instead of the crossed arm grip, and that helped my comfort a lot.

Thanks!


----------



## sendit08 (Mar 18, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I love front squats.  They are one of, if not my favorite exercise.  I used to hate them though.  Back/Front squat is a must have for any leg workout in my opinion.  You can't get much better then a good squat workout.  They used to be uncomfortable for me too, but over time your body gets used to them.  I use the clean grip instead of the crossed arm grip, and that helped my comfort a lot.



Ill try changing the grip... right now I use them as a warmup for traditional squats (which I love). I do this because putting to much weight on just feels weird to me... well i am gonna hit legs on saturday to ill try without crossing.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah try it out.  I am not able to do back squats because of an injury.  Which is why I strictly do front squats.  When I used the cross arm grip it felt like the bar was going to crack my collar bone in half.  But the clean grip fixed that.  Hopefully it works for you.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2009)

wtf have you been doing??  i remember at the beginning of summer your were benching around 185-ish.  Now you're almost maxing out at 255??

Enjoy your youth and don't tube it on junk food!

Excellent, excellent work Rasp.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been working hard, lol.
Right around the beginning of summer was when I started taking this seriously.  And the hard work has helped me make progress.  

Thank you.


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 19, 2009)

*Flat Bench Press 5x5*
135 - 8 warmup
205 - 5x5



*Dead Press*
205 - 3
215 - 1 (got yelled at for slamming weights)
225 - 1
235 - 1 (barely)



*Cable Flies*
3 sets 10 reps



*Tricep Extensions*
3 sets 8 reps


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> I've been *working hard*, lol.
> Right around the beginning of summer was when I started *taking this seriously*.



That's half the battle right there.  
What is a 'dead press'?


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 20, 2009)

YouTube - 11/10/2008 470 lb. Dead Press



^^ thats a dead press.


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 20, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> *Flat Bench Press 5x5*
> 135 - 8 warmup
> 205 - 5x5
> 
> ...





it happens


my eccentric brake isnt very effective
i got kicked out of my gym doing a 5x5 on sumo deads

apparently i scared some old ladies

my form was good though
i wasnt even goin THAATTT heavy

i think we need bumper plates at my gym


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 20, 2009)

5x5 with 205

im jealous


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 22, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> 5x5 with 205
> 
> im jealous




You gotta be close to a 205 5x5 aren't you?



*Sumo DL's*
135 - 8
185 - 4
225 - 4
275 - 1
300 - 1
315 - 1
325 - 1
Some guy saw me deadlifting.  He came up to me and asked if I liked powerlifting.  I was like.....what? lol.  He's like.  You are putting up big numbers for your size, I thought you might be into powerlifting for a sport or something.  I just said...nope, I just do it for fun! That surprised him.  But he told be he used to powerlift.  Deadlifted 600 and benched 500 something.  He was a cool dude.  Hopefully will see him again soon.  



*Pull Ups*
BW + 45 - 3
BW + 60 - 2
BW + 70 - 2




*Cleans*
Kept them nice and light and with very little rest.  Like...15-30 second rest.
135 - 5
135 - 5
135 - 6-8 don't remember



Did another superset?  Maybe?

*DB Press*
65's - 8

*Cable High Rows*
Not sure if thats the name, but they hit the shoulders, not really the middle back.
80 - 8


*DB Press*
70's - 6


*Cable High Rows*
90 - 8


*DB Press*
75's - 4


*Cable High Rows*
100 - 8


Woah... Upper shoulders were pumped.



*Bicep Machine*
3 sets. 8 reps


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 23, 2009)

i think id get 5 reps on my first couple sets

but i would not by my 3rd or 4th set


im jealous because you do this at 20lbs of bodyweight lighter than i


----------



## Quoi (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey I'm jealous because hes a year younger than me and I'm not even close.....lol!

Good job Ras yo surprise me every time I read this!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys 


*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 6
185 - 3
205 - 1
225 - 1
240 - 1
250 - 1
255 - 0  damnit!
I decided that since I have failed my 255 attempt twice.  I'm going to try some negative training with 255 for a little bit.  To get my body used to the weight.
255 - negatives 5 reps
255 - negatives 5-6 reps


*CG Bench Press*
185 - 5 pause reps
205 - 3
205 - 2


*Flat Bench Press*
145 - 10-12



*DB Tricep Extensions*
65 - 8
75 - 7
65 - 8


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 24, 2009)

*Front Squats*
135 - 8
165 - 6
180 - 6
200 - 6
Probably could've done 205 - 210 for 6.  Meh, next time.



*Leg Press*
4 plates - 8
6 plates - 8
8 plates - 8



*Leg Extensions*
2 sets 15 reps each



*Calves*


----------



## Rubes11 (Mar 25, 2009)

looks like your still getting stronger bud keep up the good work


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 27, 2009)

*Flat Bench Press*
135 - 8
160 - 8
175 - 8
185 - 8
200 - 7



*DB Bench*
60's - 8
70's - 8
75's - 8
80's - 7.5



*Rope Tricep thing extension*
3 sets 10 reps each


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 28, 2009)

*Sumo Rack Deadlifts*
135 - 6
225 - 4
275 - 2
315 - 2
335 - 1
365 - 1
385 - 1



*Hang Cleans*
135 - 5
140 - 5
145 - 5



*Pullups slow negatives*
BW - 8
BW + 10 - 8
BW + 25 - 8



*DB Rows*
70 - 8
75 - 6



*Rear Delt Row*
2 sets 8 reps


----------



## Ben dur (Mar 29, 2009)

385

damn


wont be long before your slapping the 4th skillet on


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 29, 2009)

I know! 

I won't be happy until I get 405 off the floor.  Not off the rack.


----------



## Quoi (Mar 30, 2009)

I envy you!!! I can get 200 off the florr and your pulling up 385......
Great JOB!!!!


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol off a rack!  Not the floor 
I can only pull maybe 330 off the floor.



*Zercher Squats*
135 - 6
175 - 4
200 - 4
215 - 3
225 - 3
Man those are fun.



*Leg Press thingy*
3 sets 6 reps


*Calves on Leg Press Thingy*
3 sets 20 reps each.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 2, 2009)

your still getting stronger i see keep on working hard. i bet you can pull more then 330 off the floor just pull hard and keep your back arched it'll work out. i might have to try zercher squats. any advice on them?


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha yeah... use padding!  Or else your arms will be scratched and bruised.  And make sure you are holding the bar directly in the center. I lifted it off slightly off centered and almost fell over.


----------



## Quoi (Apr 4, 2009)

Is a zercher squat like a front squat??


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 11, 2009)

Si senor.


Just got back from Mexico.  Strength will be down.  I have pretty much been drunk for the past 7 days.  I am going to start my new rep scheme in the next few days.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 11, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Si senor.
> 
> 
> Just got back from Mexico.  Strength will be down.  I have pretty much been drunk for the past 7 days.  I am going to start my new rep scheme in the next few days.



ok so you got drunk on spring break and i got laid. who cares if the strength is down we had fun.


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 12, 2009)

Lol I got some.... didn't get laid though.

Where did you go for break?


----------



## Quoi (Apr 12, 2009)

You were in Mexico!!!! LUCKY!!!! 
Well your strength wont have gone down too much................LUCKY!!!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 13, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Lol I got some.... didn't get laid though.
> 
> Where did you go for break?



no where i stayed at home hung out with my younger brother till the girlfriend got back from her grandmas for a week then thats when it happend. didnt think it would happen anytime soon but it happend. ok so if you didnt egt laid wtf did you get?


----------



## the other half (Apr 13, 2009)

you youngsters are so funny!!!!


good looking workouts there mr. rasplasch.
what are you weighing right now?


----------



## RasPlasch (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys... I'm still alive.  Just haven't been updating.

Rubes - finger banging and she touched my junk.
Haha

The Other Half - Weighed in today at 157.9lbs.... we will call it 158lbs 

I'm not going to post any of my workouts that I missed on here.  But I will post some videos. 



YouTube - 275 Rack Deadlift


YouTube - 315 Rack Deadlift


YouTube - 350 Rack Deadlift


YouTube - 380 Rack Deadlift


YouTube - 225 Benchpress


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 30, 2009)

nice lifts and im glad to see that your puttin on some weight. and hey all i have to say about the fingure stuff is get it wet


----------



## Quoi (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow youre BACK!!!!! Wow thought you quit lol!
Nice rack deads!


----------



## RasPlasch (May 1, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Still alive and lifting.

Just been *really* lazy lately for some reason.


----------



## Rubes11 (May 1, 2009)

RasPlasch said:


> Thanks guys.  Still alive and lifting.
> 
> Just been *really* lazy lately for some reason.



lazy is kinda how i have been lately other then when it comes to bench and squat.   put up 255x2 on bench and squated 405 the other week.   you post workout now lol.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 24, 2009)

So I decided that I was very very bored of my method of lifting.  So I'm trying something way different.  I'm trying Crossfit.  I don't know what the results will be.  But, doing something new everyday is really appealing to me.  So...


*Yesterday*

*Pullups:*

Weighted - 45lbs 3 reps
5 strict
7 assisted
Did that for 2 sets

Then for 2 sets:
35lbs 3 reps
5 strict 
7 assisted

Then for 4 sets
25lbs 3 reps
5 strict 
7 assisted



Not a part of crossfit but I also did

*DB Press*
60's - 8
70's - 8
80's - 8


*Cable Press*
42.5 on each arm - 8
50 on each arm - 2x8


*Skullcrushers*

45 - 8
50 - 8
60 - 8


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 24, 2009)

*CrossFit: June 24*


*Front Squats 5 sets 3 reps*

135 - 6
185 - 3
195 - 3
205 - 3
215 - 3
225 - 3


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 26, 2009)

*CrossFit June 26*

*Complete as many rounds as possible 20 minutes of:
95 pound Thruster, 5 reps
95 pound Hang Powercleans, 7 reps
95 pound Sumo Deadlift High-pull, 10 reps*


Completed 5 rounds of Thrusters
Completed 5 rounds of Hang Powercleans
Completed 4 rounds of Deadlift High-Pulls


I had to lay on the ground for a few minutes to regain composure after this workout.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 27, 2009)

*CrossFit June 27*



*"Nicole"

Complete as many rounds in 20 minutes as you can of:
Run 400 meters
Max rep Pull-ups

Post number of pull-ups completed for each round*


Not completely sure how many rounds I completed.  I'm pretty sure it was in between 5-7 rounds.

Pullups were something like 15, 12, 12, 12 ,12, 12


----------



## RasPlasch (Jun 28, 2009)

*CrossFit June 28th*

*Two rounds of:
Right arm barbell push-press 12 reps
Left arm deadlift 12 reps
Run 800 meters
Left arm barbell push-press 12 reps
Right arm deadlift 12 reps
Run 800 meter

Go heavy, run fast.*


1 arm Barbell Push Press - 45lbs 12 reps
1 arm Deadlift (very fun) - 135lbs 12 reps
Ran 800 meters after right arm and after left arm.

*Chest

DB Press
60's - 8
75's - 8
85's - 8


Incline Flyes
30's - 3x8


Skullcrushers
55 - 8
60 - 8
60 - 8





Wooh!  Finally a rest day tomorrow.  *


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 1, 2009)

*"CrossFit Total"

Benchpress, 1 rep - 245 - 1, 255 - 0
Front squat, 1 rep - 250 - 1
Shoulder Press, 1 rep - 145 -1
Deadlift, 1 rep - 275 - 1

Post total to comments.*


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 5, 2009)

*DB Press*
60's - 8
75's - 6
85's - 6
90's - 8



*Dips*
BW + 25 - 6
BW + 55 - 6
BW + 70 - 6



*Skull Crushers*
60 - 6
65 - 7
65 - 8




*Benchpress*
135 - 17


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 6, 2009)

*Sumo Deadlifts*
135 - 8
225 - 6
275 - 4
300 - 4



*Pullups*
+25 - 5
+45 - 5
+55 - 4
+55 - 4



*BB Row*
115 - 5
135 - 5
155 - 5



*Farmers Walks*
75's walked 'till I lost grip


----------



## RasPlasch (Jul 9, 2009)

*BB Bench Press*
135 - 6
185 - 4
215 - 4
225 - 2



*CG Bench Press*
175 - 4
185 - 4
195 - 3




*Tricep Thing*
3 sets 6-8 reps


----------

